# Orks Anti-Tank?



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

For my growing SpeedFreak Waaagh! I wondered what to use as Anti-Tank. I settled on Tank Bustas in a Battlewagon as I've heard other members say how effective it is. However, I have just realised that in the new rules the Wagon could only move 6' if I want the passengers to fire. I've only bought one box of Tank Bustas so far so aren't that bothered about swapping them out for something else so I was wondering what your opinions are on Rokkit Buggies and Rokkit Koptas as a possible replacement?


----------



## xpunksbeendeadx (Jul 2, 2008)

Rokkit Koptas are fairly good. The trick to them is realizing how fragile they are and that you would have to choose your targets really wisely. Use them as a combined force with other anti-tank options.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

I don't play Orks but as you said Speed Freaks I thought maybe Power Klaw, if they act like Power Fists, which I think they do.


----------



## PieMan (May 1, 2008)

a power klaw is pretty much a power fist

you could roll up a mob of boys with a power klaw nob and tear apart the tank

then any infantry nearby


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Remember in the Trukks my squads will only have 12 models in them and I don't want to waste the advantage of being able to choose my targets because I'm relying on 6s to damage the enemy's tanks. Any other suggestions? ? ?


----------



## snuggles (Apr 29, 2008)

just because they are in the trukk i think they still have to move twards the nearest enemy vehicle.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Power Klaws. With the new assault rules, you always strike the rear armour of a tank (10 in most cases) so a PK can do some serious damage.


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

especially with a nob with power klaw being str 9 on the charge
hitting real armour
so much damage


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Remember, in an assault against normal vehicles (not walkers) hits are scored against rear armor, so power klaws eat tanks for breakfast.

Even at 6" (7" with red paint) a wagon full of tankbustas is still about the most effective short-range fire-platforms out there. 15 rokkits and 1 kannon or zzap gun (from the wagon) will tear just about anything to bits


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Yay, my idea works! And I don't know the first thing about Ork weapons!


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

THe battle wagon with tankbusta's is still not a bad way to go and the PK is always useful for smacking rear armor. You could also go for the looted wagon with a boomgun or even wazzdakka as a tank hunter. I'm not saying use them all or that all of them will work for you. Just suggestions on things you can do.
Orks have always had trouble with tanks so you are always going to have trouble dealing with them. It is a flaw that is built into the army.


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

i see mostly tankbustas in a looted wagon or tossed on a truck. they are rarely effective, but can be a threat. Also some Str 8 AP 3 ord from the looted wagons and battlewagons are nasty when the template lands hole on the vehicle. Killa-kans have the best BS in the army and great weapon choices at low costs. sneak a few of those in. Not speed freaky though


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

The only Foot Slogging thing I might have in my army is a small squad of Shoota boyz, or Da Klean-Up Krew, so no Kans.

I will NOT be using my Trukk Boyz for Tankbusting. I only have 4 squads of them and more often than not I will be having to Double Team enemy squads to ensure destruction.

I think I'm probably gonna stick to the Tank Bustas and the Battlewagon, though any more comments will be greatly appreciated. . .


----------



## Vashtek (Nov 2, 2007)

lootas are great against anything that isn't AV14. If it is AV 14 tankbustas are not reliable anyway.

Shokk attack guns are are ordnance in addition to blast and are cheaper and IMO more effective and survivable than a looted wagon. People also seem disproportionately scared of them for some reason.


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

the ork warboss is a very nasty anti tanker!

S5 with powerclaw becomes S10 + 1S on the charge means you are already at 12 even if you only roll a 1 on the D6!

EDIT: i think ive got this wrong haven't i?


----------



## Vashtek (Nov 2, 2007)

All this stuff about klaws being great AT is unrealistic.

1) they need to get close to the enemy
2) they need to charge a vehicle.

These are difficult things against competent opponents who will do things like screen their hammerheads with kroot in woods (who get a 2+ cover save if they go to ground so forget shooting them). If you assault the kroot with say a warboss on bike, you get railguns in the face (assuming you survive the several attacks from the kroot). 

Trying to charge a trukk/wagon forward to achieve the same thing is (having played both as tau and orks) a Bad Idea and one that will lose you the game in 4 out of 5 games. I'm not saying trukks mobs are bad, but reliable tank hunters they are not.

To be honest if you are an assault based army (as I expect you are with 4 trukks) I expect you'd be better off forgetting AT in the shape of tank bustas altogether and relying on more boyz to soak up the firepower and ensuring you get in to CC. I appreciate playing against an eldar skimmer army may not be much fun... but tankbustas aint gonna help you there either...


----------



## Sieg (Dec 3, 2007)

i also dont play orks (although i wish i did) but cant you put a claw in a bike squad? That should get you close enough to the tanks and if the enemy is shooting at the bikes that just means that they arent hitting ur boyz


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

I've always found meganobz and deff dreads good at destroying enemy tanks... although I'll admit that they aren't very speed-freek-ish. Maybe a squad of 10 meganobz in a battlewagon with 4 rokkit launchas, a zzap gun, and a deff rolla? Although costly (both points and money-wise), a str 9 ramming hit and d6 str 10 deff rolla hits could flatten most enemy tanks, and 40 str 9 attacks from charging meganobz would clean up whatever's left.


----------



## Sondosia (Jun 5, 2008)

Cato Sicarius said:


> Yay, my idea works! And I don't know the first thing about Ork weapons!


Don't worry neither do the Orks:biggrin:


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Regarding power klaws...it depends on how you use them.

Sure, a Trukk may be flimsy, but its Fast status, combined with the Ramshackle trait mean it'll close a far amount of distance before the boyz are forced to abandon trukk...and the fact a 12 man mob is fearless, the pinning check is no big deal when it happens. Chances are they'll get within striking distance before being shot down, and still be in decent shape for closing the distance.

But I'll admit, the trukk mob as tank killer is far from ideal. They;re better as objective stormers and assault fodder.

The best delivery method (though expensive) would be in the form of Bikers, or Deff Koptas

In fact, Deff Koptas, with their optional TL Rokkit Launchas (Better than BS3, but not quite as good as BS4), high speed and relative hardiness (It might be worth having Grotsnik in the list, just to give them a 5+ invul save), make them damned fine tank hunters. Even moreso with a strap-on buzz-saw on one of them. They have the speed and mobility to get in close and really tear at armor with that saw, all the while their higher toughness, halfway decent armor save and actually useful firepower mean they're not such a useless sitting duck when out of assault range.

And there's always Stormboyz and Kommandoz if you want to get a klaw in close (Zagastruk's 5 S9 PK attacks on a charge at I4 are handy here, though the extra initiative is wasted against anything but walkers...also kind of expensive)


----------



## Skreining (Jul 25, 2008)

Get something with a Deff Rolla, get behind a tank and ram it. Not much stuff will survive D6 St10 hits to the rear armour.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

With a deff rolla, it really doesn't matter what side you hit, chances are you'll flatten anything you roll over.


----------



## Skreining (Jul 25, 2008)

Galahad said:


> With a deff rolla, it really doesn't matter what side you hit, chances are you'll flatten anything you roll over.


Yes but most stuff is rear AV10 so rear armour will be most effective.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

This is true, but if given a choice between not being able to ram (because you spent too much movement trying to get behind it), or opening your own weak sides up to enemy fire by going around, or just ramming the closest facing, the wisest tactic is to just ram the closest facing.


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

I have used haterdkopters(deffkoptas) most effectively in concert with kommandos. the kommandos distract my opponent from shooting at the koptas. They really do die quickly when they are allowed to be shot at.


----------

